# Ma's new kid has weak back legs



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Any suggestions on what to give Ma's twin doe born yesterday that has weak back legs? She cries more than the other one. She can walk but they are not right. She doesn't get around like the other twin. They seem to be wobbly. She is extremely big, could it be that or floppy kid syndrome? I have red cell (iron rich homogenized selenium biotin) Ma had toxemia several weeks ago.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Would calcium drench help?


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

I have selenium tablets 200 mcg I could crush and put in some water in a syringe


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have experienced that it isn't uncommon with multiples. Just make sure she is nursing and it should straiten out in a few days. Jack mauldin has a video on YouTube that shows it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You can crush 1/2 of the selenium tablets into the contents of a 400IU Vitamin E capsule and rub it in her mouth and gums. She may straighten her legs out in a couple days by exercising them without any intervention. She does NOT need red cell or calcium drench at only a day old.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's legs are doing much better now )


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats great to hear. Sometimes they just need a couple days to get the kinks worked out.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yaye!!!!  great news! See, sometimes these little boogers just need a couple of days.


----------



## Sweetlips (Dec 26, 2012)

*her


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

They had a post about this with Hoegger on Facebook. People said that sometimes because the multiples are so cramped in the womb you have tendon problems for a few days. Our little one favored a leg for a week but now nothing stops him.


----------

